# Hon, why do you have so many tools



## Aukai (Nov 11, 2019)

Tofu press broke the rubber band to squeeze out the extra water. Now the wife asks "can you fix this? I answer, let me see if I have a tool to help you.
Sorry the picture is so big, having trouble with the other hosting site loading.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 11, 2019)

Because we need them .


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Nov 11, 2019)

I guess I'm fortunate in this area. Wife has her own toolbox*es* that I can only borrow from if I'm fixing something for her. Otherwise, it's "use your own".

.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 11, 2019)

Hon, why do you have so many (shoes, dresses, whatever)?


----------



## Dudemanrod (Nov 11, 2019)

Ha ha Bob that was a good one. Everybody has obsessions from a to z


----------



## MikeWi (Nov 11, 2019)

My wife used to ask that until she began helping me work on the car and learned how to do some wood construction for things like the chicken house on her own. Now she understands that the right tool for the job makes all the difference.


----------



## cbellanca (Nov 11, 2019)

Don't like to borrow tools. Got to have the right tool for the job


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 11, 2019)

I've said it before, a real man cannot have too many tools, weapons, or vehicles.


----------



## Aukai (Nov 12, 2019)

SBC T&Ds, Moroso wires Eugene?


----------



## alloy (Nov 17, 2019)

We went to look at another compressor today and I bought it.  Can't pick it up tjl next weekend.  It's 24.5 CFM and mine is 18.2 and can't keep up with my bead blast cabinet.  It runs constantly and I'm afraid I'll blow it up running like that. I need air for my tool changer.so I'd be screwed if I lost it.  So the bigger one should do the trick, if not I'll plumb the two together and have more air than I'll lever need.

So wife says now that you got a bigger compressor your going to sell the other one right? Well  must have chuckled or something, she said in all seriousness did I say something funny? You are going to sell it right?

Women, can't live with them, can't live without.  Will they ever understand???


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 17, 2019)

If wife ever asks why she doesn't get roses anymore ask her why she doesn't give __________'s anymore.....


----------



## Janderso (Nov 17, 2019)

Most of us have been buying and collecting tools for many years.
Isn’t it nice, to take on a fix-it project or a fabrication or whatever, and have the tools needed to do what we intend to do?
Hon, I only have what I need.


----------



## alloy (Nov 17, 2019)

Well she doesn't complain too much when I buy things.  My "hobby" more than supports itself.  In fact we are looking at buying a classic car from my earnings in my shop.

I found a really nice 65 El Camino.  We also saw a 66 Plymouth Belvedere II with a 383 in it.  I'm leaning more towards the Camino.  I have a lot of small block Chevy parts that will fit on it.


----------



## MikeWi (Nov 18, 2019)

My wife wants to find  some old classic and restore it. She has no idea what she's in for, but maybe some day. It would be fun.


----------



## kb58 (Nov 18, 2019)

The diplomatic response is "Why do you have so many knives in the kitchen? I know that it's because each is good at a specific task. Same with my tools in the garage."


----------



## Firstgear (Nov 18, 2019)

My wife has never questioned my purchases...we each have our own money.  I just bought a new GMC 2500HD trading in my 8 year old truck that was in fantastic condition (garaged during the winter, that was a discussion) and only 44,000 miles.  I don’t complain about her purchases (she likes to travel so we go someplace all the time) and I go along with her.  Sometimes I wish (to myself) that we weren’t going somewhere so I could work in my shop, we can sometimes be gone more in a month than we are home....


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 18, 2019)

My wife cares a great deal about wanton spending, but her policy on me and my stuff is pretty simple:  If I use it, I can keep it.  If it gathers dust, I should sell it and buy something else.  It's an easy justification for shop stuff.  I get in trouble when I go through "phases" with other stuff, though.  All in all it's not bad, I think I'll keep her.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 18, 2019)

She learned long time ago that when she hands me something broken and 95% of the time I return it to her fixed after some time in the garage. Or she says I wanna redo the bathroom tile or cabinets or this or that means my list just grew. I have tools for just about ever trade and truly need a 40x60. My wife a self made business owner knows and understands you need the proper tools to do a professional job. And I REALLY LOVE TOOLS!


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 19, 2019)

kb58 said:


> The diplomatic response is "Why do you have so many knives in the kitchen? I know that it's because each is good at a specific task. Same with my tools in the garage."


Wouldn’t be prudent—I bought the knives, too!


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 22, 2019)

Aukai said:


> SBC T&Ds, Moroso wires Eugene?


Mahle pistons, MSD & Methanol


----------

